# Can Methylene Blue be used to prevent fungus on eggs?



## ReptileStation (Dec 8, 2010)

Can Methylene Blue be used to prevent fungus on eggs?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People use it for that function but if you are having problems with eggs going bad, it typically indicates that there are other problems going on with the adults. I would check the supplements to make sure that they are fresh (less than 6 months old), are not kept in a hot, humid area (like on or near frog enclosures) and contains a source of vitamin A other than beta carotene. 

Ed


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

I've used it. But more as a preventative than anything. It takes SO little methylene blue for frog eggs it is almost more of a pain than anything.


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

Excessive methylene exposure, can kill the eggs. The best method it to use the methylene liquid(dilution ) as a bath. Then wash it off and use aged tap to incubate the eggs until hatching. 3 hours is what I use with greta success. If I let them soak until hatching , methylene blue effects oxygen uptake killing the tad.

Daryl34


----------



## ReptileStation (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys great info.


----------

